# For the serious Aro fanatic



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

I found this on aquabid and someone who's a serious aro nut should buy it. You could probably even put some little fish like a betta or something in that.


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

Its Horrible









carl


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

yeah that thing is 'unsightly' to say it nicely. How much is that?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

the only two legal asian arros in the States!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

plastic arrows i bet parents will get thier 3-year-olds a real one and put in there







just like the bitch on my street caught a wild turtle and kept it in a 2 gallon tank that was horribly dirty and then put it in a 4 gallon tub it died 1 wek later i told her get a 10 gallon tank but she wouldnt listen and she actually thought it was going to get 8" and she was going to put it in the swamp in my yard its horrible that the animal cruelty law isnt inforced


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

o

k


----------



## parrots (Aug 14, 2004)

it cost 500 dallors and the arowanas are made of 24k gold. he also has flowerhorn oens


----------

